# Online bulk feed grain



## Harbisgirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello all,

Where do you all get your bulk feed seed? I'm going to try my hand at fodder and need a good source for feed. My options locally are limited so I was hoping to find someone who purchases online. It has to be feed grain - not seed grain which has been treated with chemicals


----------



## animalmom (Mar 8, 2013)

I get my wheat for sprouting from one of the local feed stores.  You have to ask for "whole wheat" not steamed, pressed or anything else.  The feed store I use almost exclusively doesn't carry whole wheat, and their suppliers don't offer it.  Another feed store in town usually has it, but it took some chatting with the folks on the counter to get them to understand what we wanted.  As soon as I said we wanted to sprout the wheat the light dawned on them and they had just what we wanted.  Also seems to me that the feed store that carries the whole wheat caters more to horse people where as my normal go-to feed store caters to the dairy industry.

We get 50 lb bags and it works great. Costs us around $12/bag.

I would think that shipping is going to be expensive.  Several years ago I would buy millet seed online for my bird feeders.  The seed price was very, very inexpensive but the shipping was more expensive than the product.  

If you find something on the net please post the info for the rest of us fodder feeders.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Good to know, thank you  Hopefully I'll find some decent online sources. If nothing else than to just provide a little variety now and then


----------



## Oakroot (Mar 10, 2013)

I am not buying seed for fodder yet but doing initial research I found places that provide seed for planting had the best prices.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Mar 10, 2013)

Oakrtoot, I like your signature. My husband just came up with the same idea and thinks it's pure genius


----------



## Oakroot (Mar 11, 2013)

More goats is always the right answer.


----------



## Harbisgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> I am not buying seed for fodder yet but doing initial research I found places that provide seed for planting had the best prices.


Sorry, delayed reaction. I thought you shouldn't use seed grain, only feed grain - because seed grain has been treated with certain chemicals to resist mold, etc?


----------

